# Chicago Vintage Havana Herf



## rjs (Oct 15, 1997)

On Monday, July 15, I had one of my best cigar days ever. Maybe THE best cigar day ever. 

I got together with Jim (jsl) in Chicago to spend the day smoking vintage Havanas. We had been planning this since my last herf with him over a year ago. During the last 8 months he kept warning that he was collecting some great smokes for us. I didn't know what I was in for. Jim supplied the cigars and I supplied lunch, dinner and refreshments. I got the better end of the deal.

We arrived at the Hyatt Regency Chicago about 2 PM and had some lunch in the 4 story atrium that houses the hotel lobby, coffee shop, and bar. We set up shop away from major traffic lanes at a large table near one of the atrium walls. The next eight and half hours were a cigar smokers paradise. 

We ate lunch, smoked vintage cigars, sipped sodas, smoked vintage cigars, sipped more sodas, smoked more vintage cigars, ate dinner and drank cappacinos, and smoked our final vintage Havana. The line up? 

Vintage Havana #1 - Davidoff #1, 1990
Vintage Havana #2 - Cohiba Siglo V, 1995
Vintage Havana #3 - Bolivar lonsdale, 1992
Vintage Havana #4 - Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure #2, 1988

Transition cigar - Vegas Robainia Famoso, 2001

Each vintage Havana, fortunately, had an acceptable to perfect draw with an even burn. All the cigars had a full array of complex flavors and 2 or 3 times the power of any recent isom I've smoked. That's right... 2 or 3 times the power of recent (98 or later) isoms. Unknown to me, Jim organized the line up according to strength so that each cigar was stronger than the previous one. I won't take the time to review each cigar individually except to say that each smoke had distinctly different tastes and more power than the one before it. 

Every one of these cigars was the best cigar that I have ever smoked!

The Davidoff kept me in my chair. The Siglo V had a completely different taste and even more power. My day up to this point was becoming a distant memory. The Bolivar was full bodied and put us back to bed with it's power. I couldn't smoke another cigar... after only 3 cigars!!! We had to take a break for dinner. We relaxed and ate dinner, then ordered cappacinos to go with our last smoke as we prepared ourselves for the 1988 HDM Epicure #2's. 

This Epi #2 was probably the strongest cigar that I have ever smoked. You could smell the tobacco bouquet and taste the spice during the pre-light draw. The power... combined with the full, complex taste was a killer. This was a head spinning, tongue numbing, killer smoke that completely finished us off!!! We were both hammered. It was now about 9:30 PM. We had been smoking for about 7 and a half hours. 

Our day had been filled not only with great smokes, but great conversation about business, cigars, martial arts, cigars, people, cigars, personal values and goals, cigars, and..... about how great the Havanas were as we smoked them. We had smoked cigars with combined ages of 43 years!! Great company, great conversation, and great cigars. A cigar day that I won't soon forget. 

We had one last Havana as a transition smoke. A Vegas Robainia Famoso from 2001. At this age, these have been somewhat rough tasting with a late transition into a nice tasting full flavored smoke. Jim and I looked at each other with a grin as we puffed along on our Famosos. They tasted like Macanudos after the cigars that we had smoked. As we finished, the flavor just started to break through. We both laughed as we dizzily packed up our gear and said our good byes. We finished at 10:30 PM. How could we top this the next time we get together? That is a problem I look forward to solving. Thank you Jim. I had a great time in the Windy City.

... rjs


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Sounds like an excellent day and thanks for sharing the story with us. Jim is one of the best and I always look forward to herfing with him!


----------



## rjs (Oct 15, 1997)

JBrown,

You're no slouch yourself!! I enjoyed meeting you at SoCal III and look forward to the next time we share a cigar.

... rjs


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

well thats pretty much how i figure heaven will be.
thanks rob
derrek :7


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Heaven, huh? That would a day in heaven.
But I would have to include fishing, driving
a great car, great women.... too much to think
about.

Sounds like a fabulous day. Some time I will
have to get to Chi-town and herf with jsl.
I'm not sure some of those power house smokes
would have made quit a lot sooner. 

Good to hear from you rjs.


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Jul-18-02 AT 05:42 PM (CDT)]It was great herfing with you, bro! It was definately a great day of awesome cigars and even better company. Thanks for the food and drink, my friend. I can't wait until next time!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

damn, Im gonna have to drop by one day. LOL! Glad to hear you guys had a great time


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

Stop by anytime, bro!


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

What a day guys. Jsl strikes again!

Gotta get those invitations out earlier next time.


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

No invitation requied! Drop by anytime!


----------

